# is he eating the bedding?



## matthew300ex (Jan 15, 2009)

my hedgehog does the weirdest thing. he will pick up a piece of his bedding and carries it to his hut. I don't know what he does with it. it is carefresh pet bedding. is he eating this and is it normal?


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

he's trying to make a place for him to burrow in his hut. he's making more cushioning. try putting more bedding inside the hut or put some polar fleece strips.


----------



## matthew300ex (Jan 15, 2009)

he has about 2 inches of bedding and it looks like he is chewing on it.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

You'll have to be careful of him getting an impaction if he is eating it. There are some hedgies who do seem to have a taste for carefresh. So you really should check to see what he is doing with it and if he really is eating it or not, as you will have to change to a different bedding if that is the case, before anything serious happens.


----------



## matthew300ex (Jan 15, 2009)

a minute ago i was watching him and he was just picking it up and tacking it to his hut i guess to make it more comfortable. 
thank you


----------



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

Your hedgehog was probably just making a pile in his hut. They looked chewed because he was carrying them in his mouth. Atleast that is my guess


----------

